# Should states eliminate high school graduation projects?



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Debate.


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

High school graduation projects? (sorry for being clueless) So are they like projects that need to be done before you graduate high school, or are they projects about graduation?
They seem kinda lame... But I'm in high school and I don't like projects anyway. :stu


----------



## crazydom (Jul 17, 2011)

Uhhh...what do you mean by this? Are you talking about the community service requirement?


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

You need to be more specific on "graduation projects". You fail at explaining the subject and a simple "debate" is not a good way to start things off. Why don't you give us your opinion? Are you afraid of something or care to share whats going on with yourself? If its community service then no, it keeps students off the streets and out of trouble. Since a lot of parents fail at teaching their kids respect and community values, it gives school another avenue to teach kids what parents should be doing. You can't go anywhere without a high school diploma or a GED. If only the GED has the same requirement (or does it?). everyone will be a better member of the community.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

We didn't have a graduation project at my HS. I think a majority of NYC is the same. We had certain Regents Exams we *had* to take to get a Regents Diploma (which is the regular one for all high schools) or an Advanced Regents Diploma. My school also added a 40 hour community service requirement, but some schools (especially public schools) do not.

I have heard of those kinds of senior projects and I don't really see the big deal about them. Same as having a big final paper or project.


----------



## crookedsmile (Dec 29, 2011)

Pennywise said:


> Debate.


YES. It's a waste of time and energy.

My hs called it the "High School Exit Project" btw. In order to graduate we had to do this year-long project and present it in front of a panel that consisted of people from the community. The panel then decides your fate.

I find it unfair because a year after I graduated I was asked to be part of a judging panel for the prospective graduating seniors. The school doesn't give you enough time to deliberate after each presentation and judging is based solely on their public speaking skills since the judges didn't have access to their research data or anything!


----------



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

Grad projects?
What are they and am I required to do it in 2 years when im a senior? o.o;


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Here in Washington we have to due a stupid culminating project that takes 4 years plus a ton of job shawdowing and community service. It is pointless and a waste of our time.


I probably should say Washington state so people on the east coast dont think I'm talking about dc.


----------

